# Hinesville, Liberty County GA. AC 1YO F Sweet Anastasia



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I received this e-mail as a crosspost, and have no other information.

DO NOT contact AC at all..please...they don't adopt out to the public or let rescues pull directly from Ac at this time.
Please contact Meike at [email protected] if you want to foster, rescue or adopt. We can arrange transports.
There is $10 fee for rescues.
Adopters have to provide proof of rabies within 10 days and proof of spay/neuter within 30 days after adopting.

Anastasia, 801-0801, German Shepherd female, 1-2 years old, a little shy but sweet.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Pretty scared looking girl with a regal name...... shelter looks a bit grim, is this a rural area?

Hope her family will come looking for her.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

